
Rewrite of the GHC Garbage Collector - azhenley
https://gitlab.haskell.org/ghc/ghc/commit/7f72b540288bbdb32a6750dd64b9d366501ed10c
======
campfireveteran
Even though it uses an unique memory model, I'm surprised ORCA hasn't been
extracted from Pony because it supposedly beats C4 and Erlang's.

~~~
rurban
Completely unrelated. ORCA is an actor protocol, Pony uses rust-like compile-
time ensured ownership attributes and extends that to refs and copies as
method arguments.

GHC uses a slow and traditional non-moving mark & sweep collector, and
extended that to be fully concurrent. That's still a long way to a good
compacting collector.

------
ggm
Stop-the-world costs: Love to see some discussion of consequences stemming
from this.

